# 2018 Large Cannondale Moterra SE



## sbc1cog (Jun 25, 2009)

Feel free to take a look...

https://classifieds.mtbr.com/showpr...&title=2018-cannondale-moterra-se-e-mtb&cat=3

Will be updated with actual pictures shortly but wanted to get it up with at least a posting for now. Drop me a DM if you are interested.


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

sbc1cog said:


> Feel free to take a look...
> 
> https://classifieds.mtbr.com/showpr...&title=2018-cannondale-moterra-se-e-mtb&cat=3
> 
> Will be updated with actual pictures shortly but wanted to get it up with at least a posting for now. Drop me a DM if you are interested.


Nice.


----------

